#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Как набирать палийские буквы с диакритикой

## Ассаджи

(в продолжение тем http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=794.0
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=1630 )

Раскладки клавиатуры Френка Сноу:

Windows Keyboards for Typing with Unicode Latin-script Pali Fonts

http://fsnow.com/pali/keyboard/


Дополнение для браузера Файерфокс:

Transliterator is a text (de)transliterator and a translit input mode handler. It allows as-you-type conversion of text from one alphabet to another, as well as transliteration/detransliteration anywhere within documents.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/883


Палийская клавиатура для Убунту:

http://sujato.wordpress.com/2013/01/...-ubuntu-12-10/

----------

Ittosai (07.01.2015), Ануруддха (06.01.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

Для Андроида:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...lye.plugin.pi1
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kl.ime.oh

----------

Ittosai (07.01.2015)

----------

